# Renting a decent manual transmission car in Dubai? Possible?



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

And one more topic.

I'm landing in Dubai on Wednesday and am looking to rent a car for a few days. I'm not a big fan of automatic transmission cars and would keenly rent something with a manual gearbox, but I see this can be quite a big problem in Dubai.

DiamondLease or Thriftty don't seem to offer anything. And if there's anything elsewhere, it's usually some pathetic 1.0l lunch box on wheels.

Does anybody know a rental company offering a decent, mid-range car (e.g. some 1.6 Lancer or similar) with a manual stick? Or is there no chance for it? 

I am, later, planning to rent more for the long term and would love to find a good offer somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

mikaelus said:


> And one more topic.
> 
> I'm landing in Dubai on Wednesday and am looking to rent a car for a few days. I'm not a big fan of automatic transmission cars and would keenly rent something with a manual gearbox, but I see this can be quite a big problem in Dubai.


Good luck! They're not popular here....how on earth would the average Dubai driver cope with gears on top of texting, chatting, holding the coffee cup, shaving, applying make up, letting the kids steer? Far too much to do already


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mikaelus said:


> Does anybody know a rental company offering a decent, mid-range car (e.g. some 1.6 Lancer or similar) with a manual stick? Or is there no chance for it?
> 
> .



A 1.6l Lancer would probably not be "midrange" among Dubai cars, be it in terms ofsize, acceleration, or road presence. 

A midrange would be more of an Accord/Altima/Camry, and I have not seen any rental agency offer any of those with an auto. 

You could try National rent a car, there is a small chance they may have a manual Focus 2.0 ST


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay manual gearbox - always fun when stuck in traffic....


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> Good luck! They're not popular here....how on earth would the average Dubai driver cope with gears on top of texting, chatting, holding the coffee cup, shaving, applying make up, letting the kids steer? Far too much to do already


MAW0504...I think you just discovered THE solution to all the traffic problems in Dubai. Just make everyone drive stick....those who are not capable of it will stop to drive...oh streets will be empty!!! yay!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

looper said:


> MAW0504...Just make everyone drive stick....those who are not capable of it will stop to drive...oh streets will be empty!!! yay!!!


No, they will drive everywhere in the wrong gear and the roads will be littered with broken gearbox components ...


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

Tropicana said:


> A 1.6l Lancer would probably not be "midrange" among Dubai cars, be it in terms ofsize, acceleration, or road presence.
> 
> A midrange would be more of an Accord/Altima/Camry, and I have not seen any rental agency offer any of those with an auto.


Hehe I can imagine  Though that would be mid-range for me. Something decent enough to move, not a 1.0 European city car for narrow, cobbled streets.



> You could try National rent a car, there is a small chance they may have a manual Focus 2.0 ST


Doesn't seem like they do 



LesFroggitts said:


> Yay manual gearbox - always fun when stuck in traffic....


That's not the only reason I'm renting a car  It's always good to enjoy a manual shift. And they're not that bad in traffic. If you're stuck you stay in neutral and for slow run you can always ride the clutch.
At least you're in control 

Well, it doesn't seem like I'm going to have an easy time finding a manual car for rent. A few days I can live with auto, but if I wanted to rent for longer I'd be quite disappointed  Guess I need to buy something soon.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, they will drive everywhere in the wrong gear and the roads will be littered with broken gearbox components ...


more money to Germany and Japan


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Budget does, in the class A ie Opel Corsa, besides that, the next option would be in the pick up truck category.


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

That's my problem, I don't want Class A cars  haha

But alright, guess I can stomach this and just rent an automatic.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

trust me, you get used to automatics fast. Plus, the novelty of hiring a manual when you go home is FUUUUUN!


----------

